# Big trouble in Thailand??



## V8Cerby (Jan 4, 2012)

We've been planning our move for some time, finally fly out end April 2015. My wife is regularly talking with her Thai friends and she is concerned about the heat (well we knew it was gonna be hot anyway) and moreso about the crime, especially towards farangs.

I'm interested to learn of your experiences, to know what security is like in general. If you listen to my wives friends you'd be convinced marauding gangs of Thais armed with Kalashnikovs are walking the streets taking shots at Westerners for 10 baht a pop. I know there is good and bad everywhere, but what's it really like? 

Moving to rural outskirts of Udon by the way. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

you should be safe as long as you don't flash money or gold or iphones,been living here for sometime never had a problem.you should worry more about your in-laws they think you are a walking ATM.  lived in Udorn for a few years loved it there,then it started to get the big city feel,so we moved to a smaller town:welcome:


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

No doubt some of the other usual suspects will offer their opinions , but here's my six penny worth after ten years living here.

With normal common sense engaged Thailand is a very safe place to live as an expat. Rumours and stories you're getting are largely fiction. Living conditions of course vary widely depending on location but with careful planning and ideally if you can choose where to live beforehand you can end up with your own idea of a perfect existence in great surroundings.

Take time to look around first - many discover later what they thought an ideal place to live turns out not to be. Some like to live amongst the fleshpots of an urban situation while others look for the quieter rural scene. Either way whether it's the bright lights and frenetic , or the bucolic , you've got plenty of choice. Good luck.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Undon is peaceful. It isn't the head so much as the humidity. And being 10 degrees off the Equator it rains for 6 months a year. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

I was in Thailand for two months from early December and have been many times in the past and I consider it a safe country, as countries go nowadays.

When dealing with Thais, patience and respect is necessary.


----------

